# Mexican cookbook



## Austin360

I am looking for a good Mexican cookbook. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## phatch

Diane Kennedy and Rick Bayless are good authors for the topic. Any particular region of Mexico you're interested in?

I lke Daisy Martinez (Daisy Cooks)for a more generally latin cookbook.


----------



## Pat Pat

I like "Mexico from the Inside Out" by Enrique Olvera


----------



## pete

There are a lot of great Mexican cookbooks out there but you really can't go wrong with just about anything from Rick Bayless or Diane Kennedy, as stated above.


----------



## brianshaw

Diana. 

https://www.tastecooking.com/diana-kennedy-says-goodbye-cookbooks/


----------



## phatch

Memory can be tricky


----------



## brianshaw

phatch said:


> Memory can be tricky


Close enough!


----------



## galley swiller

I would add *The Taste of Mexico* by Patricia Quintana (1986). Plenty of copies on eBay, alibris and other used book sites.

GS


----------



## Gr8fulchef

Diana Kennedy is a great bet. I met her a couple of years ago and was impressed by her energy and knowledge, being over 90 years old.


----------



## PoorlyChef

Rick!


----------



## ShelteredBugg1

Tu casa mi casa enrique olvera


----------

